# Veyron on Top Gear



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

But not round the track!!!
Were VW scared it wasn`t going to hold the record, or that it may get smashed up?
Thought for a second, but it didnt emerge that they were going to mention the power key. By default the Beyron is capped to 215 MPH, but insert and turn a key near the handbrake and it de-limits it to 252, would have thought JC would have been all over that!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

What's a Beyron?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

sssgucci said:


> What's a Beyron?


http://members.fortunecity.com/megacarman1/id82.htm - 
Typo?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Probably :wink:

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/articl ... 73,00.html


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Is the power figure 1001 PS or BHP? I swear I saw PS on the power-o-meter in the dash.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Is the power figure 1001 PS or BHP? I swear I saw PS on the power-o-meter in the dash.


Its 1001 bhp not bad


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Thought for a second, but it didnt emerge that they were going to mention the power key. By default the Beyron is capped to 215 MPH, but insert and turn a key near the handbrake and it de-limits it to 252, would have thought JC would have been all over that!


Not sure how to translate that into English, but he did do the key to drop the spoiler and reduce the drag so the car would reach top speed.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

He claimed it costs Â£5m to make per car, surely this cannot be true? :?


----------



## GHuTTch (Dec 4, 2003)

VW said that they will make a profit on every car sold. But that is only because they have already written off all the R&D and engineering costs for it.

The car won't cost Â£5m to build, but if you add up all the pre-launch costs and include them it probably works out at Â£5m per car. Of course, if the thing is a huge sales success it might come down to an all-up cost of only Â£2m or so per car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GHuTTch said:


> VW said that they will make a profit on every car sold. But that is only because they have already written off all the R&D and engineering costs for it.
> 
> The car won't cost Â£5m to build, but if you add up all the pre-launch costs and include them it probably works out at Â£5m per car. Of course, if the thing is a huge sales success it might come down to an all-up cost of only Â£2m or so per car


So we had better order one each to help out :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GHuTTch said:
> 
> 
> > VW said that they will make a profit on every car sold. But that is only because they have already written off all the R&D and engineering costs for it.
> ...


They sound like a bargain now then at Â£850,000 each


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Thought for a second, but it didnt emerge that they were going to mention the power key. By default the Beyron is capped to 215 MPH, but insert and turn a key near the handbrake and it de-limits it to 252, would have thought JC would have been all over that!
> ...


What?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

GHuTTch said:


> The car won't cost Â£5m to build, but if you add up all the pre-launch costs and include them it probably works out at Â£5m per car. Of course, if the thing is a huge sales success it might come down to an all-up cost of only Â£2m or so per car


Have you seen the price of the first AVS on it though!?!?

H


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Thought for a second, but it didnt emerge that they were going to mention the power key.


Do you call that a sentance? You thought for a second but it didn't emerge????? I'm not sure I've seen anything emerge on Top Gear - Life in the Undergrowth but not Top Gear.

Are you saying they didn't mention the power key or are you saying they did?

Cos they did but I am still confused by what you were trying to say. Every word is English but the way they have been thrown together doesn't really help.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> What's a Beyron?


Dunno - but Veron is an ex-Man Utd midfielder. He was useless according to Keano.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Thought for a second, but it didnt emerge that they were going to mention the power key.
> ...


 As said by yourself, not sure how to put that in english. We all make mistakes, and you now fall into that category,only some of us cant be fooked to be sarcastic about it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice post K :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > What's a Beyron?
> ...


And Ex Chelsea


----------



## ToonToon (Dec 7, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


still crap though


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Apparently (according to Evo) the true power output is way over 1001PS (which the dial reads I think) and thus more than 1001bhp too. I remember reading something like the true power is 1100bhp.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ToonToon said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


Veyron's done ok at Inter though, his words: "This country has made me become a man." :lol:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


I am not being sarcastic. Are you trying to say that Top Gear did, or did not, use the "go faster" setting?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


They didn`t, well not that i saw. Thought that would have been at least a 2 minute ramble by JC but seemed to be missed. Unless the spoiler key does the same thing, but then i still thought he would have mentioned the increase. All that aside, i doubt ill ever own one


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> Do you call that a sentance?


What's a sentance?


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

The Sunday Times driving section this week explains that they couldn't get hold of a car for the Stig to go round the track - the one they had in the studio was a non-running model

They'll try & get one next year


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Carlos said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Do you call that a sentance?
> ...


I think he played with Veron :wink:


----------

